

Does Apple's Steve Jobs have cancer again? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/does_apple_s_steve_jobs_have_cancer_again_

======
greyman
Whether true or not, IMHO this is not appropriate to publish or discuss
publicly. It is his private matter and only tabloids would publicize that for
their own gain.

~~~
pg
I agree. It was an asshole move to write such a story. There's no actual news
here. And despite all their high-sounding justifications for writing it (which
make up about half the text), it's pretty clear what their motives are.

Incidentally, according to the software I wrote to warn if the quality of
stories on the front page goes down, this is the lowest scoring story ever to
get this high on the front page.

~~~
kirubakaran
How does the software that rates the quality of stories work?

~~~
ambition
Were I to design it, I would pagerank on users and their votes, or use a
bayesian filter on article text with classification via some top users' votes.
But I'm very curious to find out pg's solution.

------
flupkear
What amaze me about this article and comments here is that the only reason it
is important this guy cancer is because it'll affect the stock prices.

~~~
davidw
I think you can take it as a given that everyone hopes he's ok.

------
bprater
It would be a huge loss to ever lose this man. He's an epic visionary and
every moment he's on the ground with us, he's changing the playing field,
often for our own benefit, especially us hackers.

------
ComputerGuru
Thank God ValleyWag is banned, because their article on the matter is
obscenely light-hearted about the matter.

I pray Jobs is OK, cancer is no joke :-(

~~~
jrockway
While we're joking about Jobs... I hope his cancer treatment has the following
conditions:

* can only be used in 5 locations

* requires a two-year contract

* only available in 6 countries

------
edw519
I agree that his health is a personal matter.

Is this multi-billion dollar company overly dependent on one individual?

If not, then his health is not an issue.

If so, then the real issue isn't his health.

The real issue is the backup/succession plan. I have seen 100 million dollar
companies paralyzed by the heart attack of one individual. Apple stockholders
do deserve to know that that can't happen here.

~~~
noonespecial
Well said. I will now predict the future. Steve Jobs will die. _So will
everyone else._

Apple is a company that is very clearly in need of an world class succession
plan. It needs to be public and it needs to be endorsed by Steve himself while
he is still seen as healthy and in control. Apple needs it more than most
because of Steve's rock star status.

If Jobs has to step down before this is in place, I don't think Apple will do
very well, both when it comes to stock value and product lines.

~~~
swombat
_I will now predict the future. Steve Jobs will die._

Holy shit! That can't happen! Maybe if I buy an iPhone it won't happen!

~~~
noonespecial
Every time someone unlocks an iPhone, a little part of the Steve dies. :)

------
delano
Oh, Apple's Steve Jobs. For a second I thought they were talking about the
other one.

------
mpc
Wow, just because he's not overweight it's assumed that he has an advanced
case of cancer?

He's probably a lot healthier than a lot of CEOs, most of which are old and
overweight (and therefore at a much higher risk for all kinds of health
problems). No one is writing articles about them and how shareholders should
be concerned.

------
swombat
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/10/apple-in-
parallel-t...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/10/apple-in-parallel-
turning-the-pc-world-upside-down/)

From this photo, Steve Jobs sure looks healthy. Move on, nothing to see.

------
pmjordan
Or maybe he's just getting older?

------
deathbyzen
Maybe he got the fat stressed out of him a-la Peter Jackson after the LOTR
movies.

------
LPTS
Google the guy who wrote the article. Hes a fucktard. Its called manipulating
stock prices. That is all.

No its not. There is a manipulation technique here, the same kind of shit
politicians pull, where if you are considering the question, the propagandist
wins.

------
Monkeyget
Apparently the reality distortion field is radioactive.

------
redorb
would be the baddest mother fucker with cancer I know.

